# Litespeed Decals



## rusty4x

I love my tuscany but the decals are horrible. For as much as you pay for the frame, seems like they would do a better job designing decals. It's the only thing about the bike that i dislike, a minor cosmetic problem :cryin:


----------



## elviento

You are right. But on the bright side, they cost around $20 to get a new set. 



rusty4x said:


> I love my tuscany but the decals are horrible. For as much as you pay for the frame, seems like they would do a better job designing decals. It's the only thing about the bike that i dislike, a minor cosmetic problem :cryin:


----------



## danl1

elviento said:


> You are right. But on the bright side, they cost around $20 to get a new set.


Oh, good. I can afford to replace the cheap, ugly things with equally cheap, ugly things. 

Guys, you can design better than this - you've done it for years. And decent quality decals can't cost that much more than these things.

I never really understood the whole debadging thing until now. 

Love my Solano, though. At least the 05's were designed respectably, even if they were all over the damn bike.


----------



## axebiker

What's wrong with the declas on the Solano? They're 10 times nicer than what's on the 2006 Tuscany...they aren't...ORANGE! 

This year's models are a bit on the hideous side though. I understand that a company really wants to pimp their stuff, but putting "Litespeed" on nearly every tube just looks flat-out tacky. Part of the beauty of LS bikes was the simplicity. Merlin and Moots still have it right though. LS - take note!!


----------



## seejoy

I bought a 06 Firenze last week and am tickled out of my mind with the bike. I'm almost 5'6 and 133lbs. and bought a medium. Fit's me great and I love the bright and lively nature of the ride. When I want to go, it does too 
The decals don't bother me and I like the splash of orange.
Orange = Energy, Vitality, Joy, Life Force and Strength.
Just what I feel riding this bike!


----------



## axebiker

Glad you like them.  I love orange too. 

But not on a Litespeed. Yellow, White, Black, or outline, thanks. It's the only way they should be allowed to go out the door. But yes, the low end of the LS spectrum has defintely been "jazzed up" to make a little more of a statement in the aesthetics world. I guess it gives them a little more "Brand Visibility". They look nice, but they just don't fit in with the classic look that made Litespeed famous. They frames are now WAY too busy. 

I'm even thinking of getting rid of the Yellow decals on my Tuscany (2005), and going with either black or outline - VERY classy!!


----------



## danl1

axebiker said:


> What's wrong with the declas on the Solano? They're 10 times nicer than what's on the 2006 Tuscany...they aren't...ORANGE!
> 
> This year's models are a bit on the hideous side though. I understand that a company really wants to pimp their stuff, but putting "Litespeed" on nearly every tube just looks flat-out tacky. Part of the beauty of LS bikes was the simplicity. Merlin and Moots still have it right though. LS - take note!!


I'm happy with the Solano's general decal design. But on every stinkin' tube?

Merlin can still make a great looking bike. The Cielo might be the best-looking bike on the road. But the "works" bikes are starting to push the line, IMO.


----------



## roadfix

Go decal-less. Both my 1993 Classic and 2005 Firenze are void of all decals.....and they look clean.....


----------



## stinkydub

*pictures please....*

I have an 05 Tuscany and removed the "Tuscany" decals on the top tube. The clover leaf tube (convex shape on sides) and thin cursive lettering don't look very well - the combination of the two highlite the edges of the decal (which follows each individual letter). They also come off easily. However, i did leave the large yellow Litespeed decals on the downtube but interested in removing those for the bare TI look
thx
stinky


----------



## Dennis R

*Paint it!*

I agree, ugly decals. Paint the frame and put a 2006 Ghisallo decal on the downtube. This decal has white borders and transparent bodies on all letters except the "I", so your paint shows through, while the solid white "I" shows up nicely. Subtle and works with all colours.

I had the factory paint it before delivery and they did a great job. They don't say so, but you can get them to paint it in any PPG colour. PPG is an auto paint, so find a car colour you like, get the OEM paint code (NOT the dealer's name for the paint, but the dealer will tell you the OEM code if you ask them nicely). Then go to the PPG website and find the PPG code that matches the OEM code, and tell Litespeed the PPG code.

good luck!


----------



## IcemanYVR

Dennis Rank said:


> PPG is an auto paint, so find a car colour you like, get the OEM paint code (NOT the dealer's name for the paint, but the dealer will tell you the OEM code if you ask them nicely). Then go to the PPG website and find the PPG code that matches the OEM code, and tell Litespeed the PPG code.
> 
> good luck!


The OEM code can usually be found on the manufacturer's plate/decal on the inside of the drivers door jam. There's a ton of information there, but usually you can also find the paint code.


----------



## Dennis R

Good point. But you have to be able to get inside the car to see the plate. The easier way if you see a car in a dealer's lot is to get the stock number from the information sheet in the car window (since the vehicle will be locked), then go to the dealer's service shop and ask for the OEM code for that vehicle.


----------



## highsugar

What's the best technique for decal removal? I saw a Vortex recently with with what looked like swirly scratches where the decals were removed.


----------



## Mersault

[

here's mine without decals. although the made in usa by litespeed is still there on the seat tube by the bottom bracket.

I removed the decals because they were coming off a little. I wouldn't mind replacing the litespeed on the down tube in black letters, but I don't feel like paying for the decals and shipping.


for the poster inquiring about removal

I think I removed the decals with dichloromethane and and old sock and lots of elbow grease. I think I tried acetone first and it was tough going with that so I used something stronger. there weren't any scratch marks, but for a while you could tell where the outline of the decals were if you looked at it closely. I'm sure there are products that can remove the decals, maybe contact litespeed, I chose to try those two solvents since I knew neither one would hurt any metal on the bike. just don't get any on any rubber or plastic parts though.


----------



## jorgy

Blow dryer and a credit card

Use the blow dryer to heat up the decal and the credit card to scrape it off. The plastic won't scratch the frame the way something metal would.


----------



## Juanmoretime

I used acetone to remove mine. You wipe it on and leave it sit 30 seconds and then it wipes off easily. Here is a couple of pictures of my 1997 Litespeed Vortex minus the decals. I've included the scale shots since they made them heavy back them. It's a size 59. I have a couple of things yet to do to shed a few onces.


----------



## highsugar

Sounds safe. I will try it today. Thanks


----------



## micstew

*My method...*

I tried the blow drier technique and found that it just makes the glue melt which tends to leave more of it on the frame. Instead, peel the stickers in the biggest possible sections you can remove slowly without tearing and you will have far fewer areas of glue to clean off. Also, note that the stickers (or decals if you prefer) - at least the ones on my Teramo - are two layers: a tough clear coat over the actual colored layer. The clear coat is key to sticker removal - that is, if you start peeling and the clear coat layer comes off of the colored layer, the latter is much harder to remove by itself. Acetone will clean up the residual glue - and will dissolve and remove entire stickers if they don't have a clear coat (the black and white one on my Teramo with the Ti material details had no clear coat). Follow this with a damp rag rinse to remove any remaining Acetone (maybe there is none, but it seemed like a good idea) and then use a soft cloth and metal cleaner (chrome or stainless polish) rubbed perpendicular to the tube length in the direction of the existing scratches to clean up to a factory fresh look. :thumbsup:


----------



## highsugar

The blow dry /plastic scraper method worked well on my 05 Vortex.  I was only removing the decal on the right top tube though. No scratches or swirl to speak of.


----------

